# Old airplane's scrap parts in auction!



## glaucodobrasil (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey folks!
I would like to show you this auction occurring here in Brazil. The last two lots are of scrap parts, and the price looks good. What do you think? How much would you pay for it?
http://www.joaoemilio.com.br/lotes/visualizar/7260


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a rule,If I have to ask how much a thing is worth I do not trade it until I know for sure.
That go's for buying or selling.
The only way is to do your own research and that is very difficult on aircraft part's. 
Until you dismantle it and sort you will not know,even if you have the part number's there is little data to go on.
The value to you will have as much to do with how you dispose of your material as the price you pay.
It is better to pass a deal over than take a gamble as gamblers always loos in the end.
You have to have good discipline to go to auction's bid low on every thing and avoid bidding matches,if no one else is interested it might be worth picking up ,but only if you can afford the loss easily and do not make a habit of doing so.


----------



## glaucodobrasil (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, no way to go verify that. It is in another state thousands miles away. Would be great to enjoy a beach from Ceara, but I don't have money to do so. That scrap looks like the electronic parts, so as our common electronic scrap have some gold, I guess that airplane scrap have more, isn't it? I'm just curious, I will not get that thing anyway - unless an experienced user who knows that parts says it is a very good deal.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 21, 2015)

There can be some thicker than usual plating and processor's in avionics' compared to consumer electronics.
The problem is that a good deal of it is housed in plain black housing .It could be thick Au plate from end to end with brazed processor's lined up in a row, but more lightly it is just a switch over box of some sort with lot's of wiring and plated connector's.
It is so very easy to become what I call an aspirational refiner.
That is fine they will soon cure them self of the condition once they notice there seed money disappear.
You soon learn to check and double check your figure's and not gamble.
The hard work apart from working with people in general is having the discipline to test each possibility your self.
If you are lucky enough to find enough of a material to make it worth the effort to collect/buy process and sell that is only your first step.
You then will have to trial several different method's of processing and find several different line's of disposal. You can be sure only a very small proportion will be suitable for small scale refining.
Figures and return's are absolutely useless out of context. The easiest rout is not necessarily the best.
Every process will have pro's and cons' just as every rout of disposal of your finished material, it can take's month's to develop the optimum plan of action for a new material.
Be prepared to invest a little time and money before you manage to make a return, but do it right and you can move on to the next opportunity.
Look for some thing closer to home you can play with if I where you.


----------

